
The Great Filter: Why You Shouldn’t ICO on Ethereum - maxtaco
https://medium.com/stellarxhq/the-great-filter-why-you-shouldnt-ico-on-ethereum-6fe696a35873
======
MrEfficiency
I've been asking the question:

"Why use dApps?"

What does decentralized validation provide to a customer who doesnt need 7
people to verify their video game save/4th of july pictures/etc...

It seems like massive overkill.

Overkill isnt bad, but blockchain is unreliably slow and expensive.

Seeing how unused dApps are + EIP 669 changed the difficulty of mining ETH to
be easier... I'm over ETH.

I over Blockchain outside CURRENCY and voting applications.

